# Self-Discipline Test



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 25, 2011)

*While  sitting at your desk, raise your right foot and make clockwise circles  with it.  Now, with your right hand, trace the number '6' in air with  your index finger.  Your foot will begin to rotate counter-clockwise and  there is nothing you can do about it.*


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 25, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> *While  sitting at your desk, raise your right foot and make clockwise circles  with it.  Now, with your right hand, trace the number '6' in air with  your index finger.  Your foot will begin to rotate counter-clockwise and  there is nothing you can do about it.*


Thats crazy! I think with years of training I can overcome this silly thing. I just have other things to do.:mst:


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 25, 2011)

Touch Of Death said:


> Thats crazy! I think with years of training I can overcome this silly thing. I just have other things to do.:mst:



It is crazy, isn't it!  I was like no way, I can do this - alas I could not...


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 25, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> It is crazy, isn't it!  I was like no way, I can do this - alas I could not...


I just hung my left leg and left hand off the couch, and found that a desk is not required to show me I have no control. I thought being left handed was going to help, but alas... 
Sean


----------



## elder999 (Mar 25, 2011)

Close your eyes-don't look at your foot.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 25, 2011)

elder999 said:


> Close your eyes-don't look at your foot.


Its not working for me... I thought it did once, but my eyes were closed, and I couldn't do it over and over.
Sean


----------



## Balrog (Mar 25, 2011)

I managed to overcome it, but it took several attempts.  You really, really have to focus.


----------



## Blade96 (Mar 25, 2011)

i tried it once and its just what bill said would happen.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 25, 2011)

Balrog said:


> I managed to overcome it, but it took several attempts.  You really, really have to focus.


Send us a video. I am trying to believe you.
Sean


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 25, 2011)

I did it slowly at first. Now I can do it fairly rapidly.  Gonna try the left side now!


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 25, 2011)

Hoo!  Left side takes WAY more focus.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 25, 2011)

So does this mean I'm self-disciplined????  BWAAHAHAHAHA!!! I think the procrastination article probably speaks more accurately to that! :lol2:


----------



## granfire (Mar 25, 2011)

I thought you meant if I could keep myself from clicking on a thread/post, just to see what nonsense billi has put forth this time (though I already know what it is)

hmmm, gonna try, maybe, later...weather is too nice, gotta do spring cleaning...


----------



## Nomad (Mar 25, 2011)

Of course, the cheat is to simply draw the 6 backwards (starting at inner circle).  Then your foot's already going counterclockwise, and it's easy.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 25, 2011)

Nomad said:


> Of course, the cheat is to simply draw the 6 backwards (starting at inner circle).  Then your foot's already going counterclockwise, and it's easy.



Ah, the Kobayashi Maru.  You rebel, you.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 25, 2011)

shesulsa said:


> So does this mean I'm self-disciplined????  BWAAHAHAHAHA!!! I think the procrastination article probably speaks more accurately to that! :lol2:


I'm thinking it means you are abnormal.
Sean


----------



## LuckyKBoxer (Mar 25, 2011)

elder999 said:


> Close your eyes-don't look at your foot.


do not try to move the foot, only realize the truth, there is no foot...:erg:


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 25, 2011)

Touch Of Death said:


> I'm thinking it means you are abnormal.
> Sean



*looks around at what "normal" is these days*

artyon:


----------



## CoryKS (Mar 25, 2011)

Didn't work for me, I was able to do both at the same time.  However, I remain incapable of rubbing my belly and patting my head at the same time.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 25, 2011)

CoryKS said:


> Didn't work for me, I was able to do both at the same time.  However, I remain incapable of rubbing my belly and patting my head at the same time.



Can you do it while saying Nee?


----------



## CoryKS (Mar 25, 2011)

shesulsa said:


> Can you do it while saying Nee?


 
...nnnNO!


----------



## Emma (Mar 25, 2011)

Nomad said:


> Of course, the cheat is to simply draw the 6 backwards (starting at inner circle).  Then your foot's already going counterclockwise, and it's easy.


That's how I do my 6's anyway, so it's easy for me.


----------



## SenseiMattKlein (Mar 26, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> *While  sitting at your desk, raise your right foot and make clockwise circles  with it.  Now, with your right hand, trace the number '6' in air with  your index finger.  Your foot will begin to rotate counter-clockwise and  there is nothing you can do about it.*


Think you just discovered the cure for Alzheimer's! Rewire your brain.


----------



## billc (Mar 26, 2011)

If you want to be able to do this you simply need a drill, a long drill bit, a map of the human brain, a couple of friends and a case of beer.  I'll post the rest of the process later...


----------



## elder999 (Mar 26, 2011)

I think this is associated with a person's balance perception-if you lay down on your back, and raise your foot so that it's above you're head, you can do this fairly easily. It takes a little more work just doing it with your eyes closed, but if you're not looking at the foot, ultimately it can be done.......kudos to Georgia for overcoming her body/brain programming!


----------



## billc (Mar 27, 2011)

What I would like to know is how this exact combination of movements was ever found to be connected to begin with.  Why not the number 2 or the number 5?


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 27, 2011)

elder999 said:


> I think this is associated with a person's balance perception-if you lay down on your back, and raise your foot so that it's above you're head, you can do this fairly easily. It takes a little more work just doing it with your eyes closed, but if you're not looking at the foot, ultimately it can be done.......kudos to Georgia for overcoming her body/brain programming!



I'm able to do this sitting, standing, lying down.  It's a focus thing. You start slow, but once you program it, it should be easier each time.  Perhaps I grow white matter quicker than others. :idunno:


----------

